# conky does not show the correct memory



## Alain De Vos (Oct 26, 2020)

It just presents inf or nan.
E.g.

```
$color ${top name 1} ${top pid 1} ${top cpu 1} ${top mem 1}
```


----------



## bookwormep (Oct 27, 2020)

I seem to remember you had to define the fonts {type_of_font:bold: pixel_size=n}, first part of your code line. The last part of the code line was something like: $mem $membar (or something like that). Also, the details of ram memory, on my system, were one big block undifferentiated.


----------



## Zvoni (Oct 27, 2020)

When i'm home (@Office right now), i'm going to look up my conky-config-file (albeit on Linux, but shouldn't make difference).
I'll post it here


----------



## Zvoni (Oct 27, 2020)

Here we are: Just the part for Memory

```
${color5}${font Roboto:size=16}M E M O R Y ${hr 2}${font}${color}
${color}${voffset 8}Processes/Threads:${color} ${alignr}${processes}/${running_threads}
${color}${voffset 4}${offset 30}RAM: ${color}${alignr}${offset -10}${mem} / ${memmax}${alignr}${membar}
${color}${offset 30}Swap:${color} ${alignr}${offset -10}${swap} / ${swapmax}${alignr}${swapbar}
```


----------



## Alain De Vos (Oct 27, 2020)

But can you see the memory usage of the process using the most cpu using:

```
${top mem 1}
```
Or using the most memory using

```
${top_mem mem 1}
```
This used to work but does not seem to function anymore


----------



## Zvoni (Oct 27, 2020)

Now i understand.
Hmm....according to its manpage, it should still work, since it's a valid option

EDIT: Yep. Works for me on my Manjaro


----------



## bookwormep (Oct 28, 2020)

What version of 'lua' do you have installed? The reason I ask, is that there were significant changes
that affected 'conky,' when the version upgraded from (lang/lua51) to (lang/lua52). Just a suggestion.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Oct 28, 2020)

Conky has a library dependency on lua52. I installed lua52,lua53 and luajit.


----------

